# My 7.5 month old boy weighs 77 lbs!



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

How much did your pup weigh at 7-8 months?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

My boy was in the mid-70's at that age. He stayed there for about 6 months and has only now slowly hit the 80's.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Depends on the dog. do you have a picture?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Some people weigh 150lbs while some weigh 300lbs, can they work/peform is the question?


----------



## Tug (Oct 21, 2012)

Weighed my pup at 8 months he was 90lbs even. Nice and lean.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Finn will be 7 months on the 22nd. Last week he weighed in at 72 lbs.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Packen said:


> Some people weigh 150lbs while some weigh 300lbs, can they work/peform is the question?


???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank's weight went right along with his age up to 8 months, he hasn't gained weight since is 86 pounds and 29 inches at 2 years old. He is filling out through is chest now so may gain a little. 
His Mom was 90ibs and his Father was about 120, He's as tall as they were but I don't' see him getting any heavier then 90, I do to much competition and jumping with him to let that type weight add on.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

It would be funny if people talked about their kids this way... "My 14 year old is 5"5 and weighs THREE HUNDRED pounds....How much does _yours _weigh?"

"Well my 14 year old runs track, plays soccer, and swims. He is 170 pounds of pure muscle"


Weighing more is not a good thing in a breed prone to hip dysplasia (did I even spell that right?)


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> It would be funny if people talked about their kids this way... "My 14 year old is 5"5 and weighs THREE HUNDRED pounds....How much does _yours _weigh?"
> 
> "Well my 14 year old runs track, plays soccer, and swims. He is 170 pounds of pure muscle"
> 
> ...


These are dogs not kids... Huge difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't remember where my boy was around 6-7 months...but right now (he will be 3 in March) he's 71 or 72 pounds & that has been his weight since he was a year old...he's filled out more over the years. But all body structures are different. For his frame his weight is perfect.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> It would be funny if people talked about their kids this way... "My 14 year old is 5"5 and weighs THREE HUNDRED pounds....How much does _yours _weigh?"
> 
> "Well my 14 year old runs track, plays soccer, and swims. He is 170 pounds of pure muscle"
> 
> ...




I don't see it as a who weighs more competition, it's just comparing pups and how they're built. I was always curious about how big Frank would be, hearing what size other pups were at different ages was fun. 
I dont' know about anyone else but among my set of friends we do compare our human babies and how much they weighed how tall they were at certain ages. , how fast they've grown and how they're built (like mom or dad)


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Franksmom said:


> I don't see it as a who weighs more competition, it's just comparing pups and how they're built. I was always curious about how big Frank would be, hearing what size other pups were at different ages was fun.
> I dont' know about anyone else but among my set of friends we do compare our human babies and how much they weighed how tall they were at certain ages. , how fast they've grown and how they're built (like mom or dad)


Agreed and well said 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kristamb (Jun 20, 2012)

Our Ryker is 8 months today and weighs a LEAN 93lbs! His mom was over 100lbs and his dad close to 125lbs! He's going to be big!


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

I, for one, am anxious for my boys growth to slow down. If he wasn't so lean, I'd be very concerned about his future health. I still get the "he's so skinny" comments from uneducated people but the vet is very pleased with his physical condition.

Keep in mind, muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

My boy is 8 months and weight 80 lbs his father was close to 130















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

*My Kira is 59 pounds @ 19 months, and runs faster than a speeding bullet!*

Oh, sorry... wrong thread.  

And here's a picture of Kira (smaller dog), with the 90+ pound, 6 month (available for sale) neighbor's pup, that my wife is BEGGING me to keep.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

My seven month old is 66lbs at the moment and is nice and lean. As some posters have said it's not always great for a pup to be heavy as it can cause some problems with their hips.

As i have learnt, weight isn't that important as long as they're fit and healthy.
​


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

My 8 month old female is 50 pounds. She looks GREAT! Its not about numbers.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you say 90lbs and only six months!!!!! HOLY ****E!!!!



Anthony8858 said:


> *My Kira is 59 pounds @ 19 months, and runs faster than a speeding bullet!*
> 
> Oh, sorry... wrong thread.
> 
> And here's a picture of Kira (smaller dog), with the 90+ pound, 6 month (available for sale) neighbor's pup, that my wife is BEGGING me to keep.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My first GSD named Diesel was the runt of her litter, she was very small right from the getgo, and at a year old she weighed in at only 47.6lbs! she never gained any weight after that... She was pure bred, with papers, came from a long line of police and schutzhund dogs, both parents were 90 - 120lbs and her siblings ( i knew 5 people who had pups from the same parents who were bred three times Diesel was from the second litter, her brother from the first is 133lbs! Her sister from the same litter was 65lbs and her brother from the third litter is over 100lbs) were just as big as the parents! 

My current GSD is only 10 weeks old but both her parents were 120+lbs! She was also the runt of the litter, so it will be interesting to see how big she will get!

Picture is of Diesel at 2 and a half years old


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I know it's not about weight or its best for them to be on the lean sife


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> I know it's not about weight or its best for them to be on the lean sife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



THIS!! 


Just to put my input in to be helpful, My boy is now 68lbs at 7 and a half months. He looks fantastic and is lovely, muscular and lean.
​


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper was around 65lbs at 7 months old, she probably only gained a few lbs more at 8 months. Now at over a year she is very close to 75lbs. Hoping she will finish off around 80lbs when all is said and done.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

My Jack weighs 64.50lbs at 7 months. Some of these pups on here are huge!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Spirit weighed in at 79lbs around 7 months. But he's lost 4lbs, last weigh was 75. Or maybe they got the weight wrong the previous time. 

I constantly hear from people that he's huge but he's not. I don't even see him as a large dog necessarily. But he sure is strong, wow -- this dog can drag me easy.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My eight month old female, Sabra, is 80 pounds now. Her ribs can be felt and I keep her lean on purpose.


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow WVGSD can you post a pic of her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

My Nanook was 74lbs at 7 months and he's always been really lean. He's just a big dog. Bet you 20lbs is his hair


----------



## Agcorp (Jan 18, 2013)

*80 pound pup*

We just got our GSD a few days ago. He is on the thin side and weighs a whopping 83 pounds!
I am feeding him raw but think he was eating Eukenaba for large breed puppies.


----------



## Zeus101 (Dec 6, 2012)

My dog Zeus is 8.5 months now and he is around 85 lbs. He's a big boy and extremely athletic. I'm guessing he'll top off around 100 lbs by the time he's done growing.


----------

